# Blender

## edorichev

Всем добрый день, я пытаюсь установить Blender но возвращает ошибку:

```
# emerge blender

* IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: 11 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-python/chardet-2.2.1[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_3(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_pypy(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-)]".

(dependency required by "dev-python/requests-2.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/blender-2.71-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "blender" [argument])

```

```

#make.conf

USE="alsa audio gtk3 gstreamer iso jpeg miner-fs mp3 pdf rss tiff upnp-av vorbis xml bindist cdparanoia cdr consolekit cups dbus dvd dvdr gimp git gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gzip imap ios ipod jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k -kde lame linotify lm_sensors lock lzma matroska -minimal mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer nls ogg opengl oss polkit policykit pdf php png ppds pulseaudio qt4 rss session smp startup-notification sound spell sound svg thunar truetype udev usb unicode upnp upnp-av vim-syntax vorbis X zlib mmx sse sse2 avahi "

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/ rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/ ftp://xeon.gentoo.ru/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-distfiles/"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PHP_INI_VERSION="production"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3"

USE_PYTHON='3.3'

```

```

# package.use

>=media-gfx/blender-1.0 openexr openmp sdl sse cycles boost ffmpeg fftw cuda doc smoke fluid addons oceansim sm_20 sm_21 game-engine python_targets_python3_4 python_single_target_python3_4

```

Подскажите пожалуйста!

----------

